# Fingerprint scan safes



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought this for my nightstand and seems to work well. Thinking of adding a few wall mounts throughout the house. Anyone have issues with these that I might be missing.
















Kip


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I know at Kroger they had a Bioscan timeclock. After few years of working night grocery... Our finger prints were ahh, worn off? It was not unusual for night crew to have numbers instead of the bio scan finbgerprint


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Biometric safes .are great for guns you know you will not need in an emergency. It might work as intended 99.99% of the time, but that .01% might be just when you need it fast, quick, and in a hurry. A self defense weapon that is not within arms reach is not a self defense weapon, it's a false sense of security.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I understand that and would rather not use them. I still have my carry piece within arms reach. I have to change how I do things with grandkids becoming more frequent in the house.

Kip


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I had a GunVault Biometric safe but returned it and exchanged for the same size with fingertip buttons. The biometric fingerprint reader worked OK most of the time on the first attempt but less than 50% when simulating an emergency situation.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a Horndy Handgun safe. Quick combination on top. Just as quick and saves on the fingertips.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

If it's anything like the fingerprint sensor to unlock a phone, it would be too finicky for me. Wet, dirty, greasy or off centered and it doesn't work.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Might look at one of those handgun magnets that you mount just inside a closet or somewhere out of sight. High enough so the kids can't reach it , but still quick access for you. I've never tried one, so I don't know how hard it is to get your gun off of one. I was going to get one because I keep it in my night stand right next to me. Always figured someone could walk in and shoot me with my own gun while I was sleeping. Then I just got a German Shepard.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Might look at one of those handgun magnets that you mount just inside a closet or somewhere out of sight. High enough so the kids can't reach it , but still quick access for you. I've never tried one, so I don't know how hard it is to get your gun off of one. I was going to get one because I keep it in my night stand right next to me. Always figured someone could walk in and shoot me with my own gun while I was sleeping. Then I just got a German Shepard.


I have quite a few guns and feel safe but nothing make me feel more safe and more loved then my three German Shepards


----------

